# Instalé Gentoo y al entrar sigo en chroot

## Lerman

Hola amigos, esta es mi primera instalación de gentoo, la hice desde archlinux 3.7.9, hice el enjaulamiento chroot y desmonte con los comandos q venían en el handbook. Al finalizar la instalación, me disponía al siguiente paso ( crear el usuario), pero me mandaba un mensaje que decía que se necesitaba hacer fsck a la partición /de/sda7 (la partición que cree para gentoo). 

Lo hice y pude acceder logeandome como root y poniendo la contraseña,  pero entro con el kernel antiguo 3.7.9  de arch. Incluso en la pantalla de login me pone 

This is tux.unknow_domain (Linux 3.7.9...)

tux login:

Y en el promt me pone

(chroot) tux ~ #  _

Me podrían ayudar con esto . gracias por su atencion.[/u]

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Como has entrado a gentoo la segunda vez para crear el usuario? Si no lo has hecho mediante chroot entonces es que ya has instalado un gestor de arranque y has arrancado desde él.

En caso de que hayas vuelto a arrancar desde arch mediante chroot entonces es normal que sigas usando el mismo kernel y todavía te quedan unos cuantos pasos para completar la instalación.

----------

## Lerman

Hola, después de instalar grub2 e salido del entorno chroot como lo dice el manual desmontando los ditrectorios y reiniciando con reboot. Es en ese punto donde me encuentro del manual Administracion de usuatio. El antiguo grub se borro

Tampoco puedo hacer emrge --sync Ni tampoco useradd. El df -h me sale

/dev/sda7 /

dev.            /dev

run.            /run

shm.         /dev/shm

cgroup_root. /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda8     /tome

El sda7 es la raíz de gentoo

No pongo todo porque escribo desde la tablet.

No se si tenga algo que ver que no instale el initram en la instalación del kernel aunque ya no meacuetdo porque no lo hice.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba el núcleo con el que estas arrancando:

```
uname -a
```

----------

## Lerman

Si mira, si ago 

uname -rm

3.7.9-ARCH x86_64

O sea el kernel que tenía en arch sin actualizar como por 3 años, pero con la raíz de gentoo, sda7. Y en el stage que descargue ya benia con el 4. Y bien me acuerdo que al instalar el núcleo revise el /boot y tenía la imagen dell nucleo 3.7.9-1arch..., pero no tenía una imagen con un número de kernel que tuviera 4. Se me hizo un poco raro porque lo que si se instalo en este directorio eran los vmlinux que decían gentoo en su nombre y otras cosas mas, por eso seguí adelante. Supongo que es porque no instale el initramfs, aunque eso era opsional, para construir un sistema de archivos de inicio en memoriaoia, y si tus particiones var y usr estavan aparte. Pero yo no las tengo haci. Ahora mismo si ago 

ls /boot

 :Rolling Eyes: 

No tengo nada

Si algo emerge me sale

emerge --sync

...

rsync error: error un socket IO...

...

Exhausted addesses for rsync.gentoo. org

----------

## Lerman

El primer sale como 

(chroot) tux ~ #

Me lo dejó con chroot en la etiqueta porque avía cambiado PS1 así que no se lo que pasa.

Gracias por su atención saludos

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lerman wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ahora mismo si ago
> 
> ls /boot
> ...

 

¿Y si haces 

```
mount /boot
```

 y luego 

```
ls /boot
```

?

----------

## Lerman

Hola,hice 

```
mount /boot
```

Y luego 

```
ls/boot/

config-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

grub

Initramfs-linux-fallback.img

Initramfs-linux.img

Kernel-gentoo-3.7.5-1

post+found

System.map--4.1.15-gentoo-r1

vmlinuz-4.1.15-gentoo

vmlinuz-linux
```

Bueno ahí está el kernel gentoo pero dise 3.7.5-1.

Gracias por tu respuesta

----------

## quilosaq

 *Lerman wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Bueno ahí está el kernel gentoo pero dise 3.7.5-1. 
> 
> ...

 

También tienes el núcleo vmlinuz-4.1.15-gentoo que posiblemente fue uno de los que construiste durante la instalación de Gentoo.

En esta situación, con la partición de arranque montada en /boot, intenta generar el archivo de configuración de grub:

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Asegurate que ves una línea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.1.15-gentoo

 

Desmonta la partición

```
umount /boot
```

y reinicia.

----------

## Lerman

Si aquí esta

```
...

Encontrada imagen de Linux:  boot/vmlinuz-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

hecho
```

Reinicio y sigue igual.

```
(chroot) tux ~ #
```

Yo creo que no estoy en chroot sólo es la etiqueta que se le quedó. No se si tendrá que ver mi fstab pero aquí esta

```
/dev/sda1   /boot       ext2   noauto,noatime. 0 2

/dev/sda7    /        ext3    noatime        0 1 

/dev/sda5.   none       swap.       .sw.  0 0

/dev/sda8.   /home    ext4.  noauto.  0 2

/dev/cdrom. /mnt/cdrom.  auto.  noauto,user. 0 0  
```

Los puntos los puso la tablet. No se si tenga que ver que la particion raíz está en ext3 y no en ext4

----------

## quilosaq

¿

```
uname -a
```

?

----------

## Lerman

```
uname -a

Linux tux 3.7.9-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 18 02:13:30 EET 2013 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Procesador 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/La nux
```

----------

## quilosaq

No está cargando el núcleo que tu quieres. Deberías poder elegirlo en el menú de grub. Haz lo siguiente:

Edita el archivo /etc/default/grub

Busca la linea con GRUB_TIMEOUT y cambialo para que quede exactamente así: 

```
GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
```

Monta /boot

Configura grub: 

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Desmonta /boot

Reinicia

----------

## Lerman

Pues no las opciones que me da el grub son

```
Gentoo GNU/Linux

Opciones avanzadas para Gentoo GNU/Linux
```

La primera opción es!lo de siempre, pero en la segunda Opciones avanzadas:

```
Gentoo, liux (es lo mismo)

Gentoo, 3.7.5-1 (me da kernel panik)

Gentoo, 4.1.15-1 (otro kernel panik)
```

La primera opción entró con el kernel viejo

Las otras me dan kernel panik

También cada una tiene su modo de recuperación pero me da lo mismo kernel panik

No será que debo introducir la ruta del núcleo en /etc/defaul/grub ?

----------

## Lerman

En una línea me pone

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable yo mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0)
```

----------

## Lerman

Solamente que reinstale   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Entra con el kernel que te permita grub, luego asegurate de que has entrado a la partición que has especificado como / .

Haz copia de seguridad de /boot, borra /boot y crea /boot de nuevo, reinstala grub2, compila el kernel que quieras usar (normalmente el mas reciente) con genkernel luego de tener hecho el kernel y la initramfs ejecuta grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg y reinicia.

En gentoo está prohibido derrotarse, entiendase derrotarse por reinstalar, siempre hay una forma de regenerar cualquier instalación,  :Wink: .

----------

## Lerman

No crean que doy por vencido veré lo que me ha dicho estevan

----------

## Lerman

Hola que tal, de nuevo aqui, resulta que llegue hasta donde me dijiste de hacer una copia de seguridad pero creo que ya no reinstale , el caso es que uvo un apagón y la computadora ya no enciende. Ya tiene días que pasó eso , pero ahora quiero rescatar algunos archivos de este disco duro . hací que desidi quitar este disco y conectarlo en otra computador que tiene windows supongo que 8 (no es mía la computadora). windows no reconoce ext4.; Pongo un livecd y no logró arrancar con este. El BIOS es de una compaq , le pongo en Arranque-prioridad dispositivo arranque . y pongo grupo CDROM y sólo me manda al

grub rescue>

Le pongo lo que vi en el tutorial "como recuperar el sistema con grub rescue" y pongo set prefix=(hd0,msdos7)/boot/grub

Después insmod (hd0,msdos7)/boot/grub/linux.mod pero me dice error file not found

Y veo que en boot/no tengo nada pero en hd7/home tengo un archivo de respaldo de grub que tiene vmlinuz-4.1.155-gentoo

Alguien me podría dar una idea de como recuperar el sistema o mis archivos?

----------

## Lerman

Como puedo. mover los archivos de la partición home de sda7 a boot ya que sólo tengo grub rescue saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Hay muchos tutoriales sobre grub rescue, a mi nunca me han funcionado o bien nunca he puesto la suficiente atención, te aconsejo que cambies de CD de arranque y desde él montes las dos particiones con las que quieras actuar y muevas o copies los archivos que necesites eso si deja constancia en /etc/fstab si /boot está en otra particion que no sea la misma que la raíz "/".

----------

